# No AF for 40 days yet HPT reads BFN???



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi there. 
I've recently turned 43 and my AF has always been every 28 days without fail. 
My last AF was 40 days ago and being the forever optimist I did the CB HPT which showed a BFN. I've been having various symptoms such as headaches, back ache, sciatica, very tender boobs, very mild nausea, moody, albeit the latter two were brief in duration, tiredness, peeing more frequently and TMI alert last week I had nasty constipation for a few days which has since vanished, thank goodness. 
I am hoping and praying that I'm not perimenopausal... I'm otherwise baffled as I could usually predict my AF's arrival without fail... Anyone out there able to shed a light on what is going on? 
All replies gratefully received...


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi justone
I've also just turned 43 (how did that happen  )
I also normally have v v regular cycles except after treatments when it can sometimes be longer or shorter.
The only other time they are long is if I've been stressed coz of work, or for some other reason. Might that be the case?  I've also read on other threads that sometimes we do just get the odd funny cycle, no idea why, just the hormones a wee bit out of sync.
I'm sure it's not early meno.  You're way too young for that girl!
De41


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi DE41,
Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post.     
I had been stressed due to being made redundant earlier this year but thought that as I'd managed to get myself another better paid job which I've yet to begin for another few weeks, stress didn't feature in my thoughts for the last few months. 
Well, I spoke to GP, who knows me extremely well. She totally discounted the menopause... says I have at least 10 more years to go before that... So that's great....
She agreed with me that all my symptoms indicate early pregnancy but didn't want to get my hopes up too much, just incase...
Did another HPT, also BFN. Am going to get HCG bloods tomorrow. She has known a few patients who have been pregnant despite seeing BFN on HPT as hormones levels were too low for HPT but who went on to have healthy pregnancies and subsequent healthy babies... 
She briefly also considered weight loss and said it may have a small role to play too... 
She is also going to contact my cons who did all my surgery for me post tx (see signature) to refer me for a scan next week... 
So still none the wiser, to be frank..
She also did say that she'd never known me to look better or appear so calm, in all the time she has known me... She even described me as ''positively blooming'' 
So in a nutshell, her advice: keep attending WW, get bloods done, see cons for a scan... 
Boobs getting more and more tender but no other real symptoms apart from mild back ache...
Poor DH is beside himself with worry and keeps telling me not to get my hopes up. Think he's trying to convince himself more than me, tbh!!!
I know what you mean about turning 43!!! Still feel like I'm 23 but am far more worldly-wise and far more comfortable in my own skin, if you know what I mean...
Best of luck in your dreams of becoming a mum.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Justone
I'm so glad your GP has helped in some way even tho as you say you still don't know what's up for certain.
Wouldn't it be a miracle if it was coz of pg.
And even if not, at least you know for certain it isn't the meno so you've a few more years of cycling ahead of you if you need them 
Good luck on your journey too
X


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

DE41
Thanks for your lovely wee post.     Hope all is well with you today. 
Got a phonecall from the cons's PA. Have an appt with him tomorrow. One stop shop! I'll get my HCG bloods, scan... done while I'm there... Have cancelled my appt to get bloods done at GP's surgery. Would love it to be a miracle but am trying not to get hopes up too high. Said to DH that this is like the dreaded 2ww only worse... Boobs still tender today and some mild backache but nothing else to report, alas... 
Can't afford any more tx cycling either financially or emotionally... 
Tomorrow will tell the tale.
Knowing our luck, AF will probably rear her ugly head before my appt tomorrow..
Thanks again for posting!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Justone I am keeping everything crossed for you huni. I really hope and pray you get good news tomorrow and get that amazing wee miracle. That would just be fantastic!!! Glad your GP and consultant are being so supportive.

Emma xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi MissE.
Thanks so much for your very kind wishes. Hope all is well with you and your gorgeous wee twinnies.    
Am really trying not to get too excited about tomorrow's appt but as I keep telling DH I've never known AF to be as late as this ever before. Would be over the moon to get our wee miracle. I can understand AF being late due to hormonal imbalance but can't explain very tender boobs or low back ache... 
I feel so lucky to have such a fab cons and GP whatever the outcome...
Thanks again for taking the time to reply as I know you're a very busy yummy mummy! Take care!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Quick post. HCG bloods came back as less than 1. So HPT were correct all along. BFN for me. Am devastated to say the least. Got bloods done today to check E2 and FSH levels also to check if I am actually perimenopausal...


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Justone
So sorry 
Posted on the other thread.
X


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

HI DE43 and MissE
Thanks for posting.     Hope all well.       
Have been feeling extremely down since my last post. After appt on Fri at hospital, symptoms continued.  Had spotting on Sat then full flow bleeding on Sun and tbh am still bleeding. I had an internal at the hospital on Fri by a junior doctor, not my usual cons. I've since been told by a dear friend of mine and one of my sisters who I'd confided in that I should not have had an internal, given the circumstances. What do you think?
All other symptoms finally left me yesterday, bar tiredness. Visited GP on Tues (one I'd spoken to on the phone previously) and he said he thought it was a MC. 
Have another appt with cons on 6 Sept when I'll get my FSH, E2 and menopause blood results back. 
I seem to be more down about everything than poor DH yet while we were waiting to find out if I was pg or not, I was the calm one.  
I'm extremely tired all week and could sleep for a week. I went to Kings of Leon concert on Wed with a friend of mine and didn't get home to really late. Saw the concert as a bit of a distraction at the time but am now paying the price in terms of fatigue.  
As you can tell I'm all over the show emotionally. DH and I have a family wedding tomorrow so again I see that as a distraction. We've booked into a nearby hotel so if I get anyway overly tired or emotional I can pop in for a power nap!!! 
Sorry this post is lacking sense and clarity... it's a true reflection of how I'm feeling right now.
Thanks again for posting. Take care!


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Justone- im so so sorry to read your current situation how frustrating and heart-breaking for you and your husband. I truly hope that this is a sign that your little miracle is coming soon to some1 as well deserved as you. its a very difficult time for you and just be kind to yourself, take care and hope you enjoy the wedding today xx big hugs


----------

